# PICS: Dubai building collapse drama



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

The scene as an eight storey building collapses in Deira, Dubai.

In Pictures - Dubai building collapse drama UPDATE 2


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's amazing that no-one was hurt isn't it.......


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ExploreME said:


> The scene as an eight storey building collapses in Deira, Dubai.
> 
> In Pictures - Dubai building collapse drama UPDATE 2


So what caused it, it does not say. It only shows pics.
Have seen worse but not here in UAE and they have been caused by things like cranes coming down onto unfished buildings.
It is never a pretty sight. (pardon the pun not site)


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's amazing that no-one was hurt isn't it.......


Is that planned


----------

